#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Any Book You Need

## m_abd_elkhalik

Al-Salam Alaykom Every Body



I think that you may know me i was posted " All new petroleum books is here '' & '' Free Drilling Books '', I'm so sorry to tell u that all my 4shared links is dead or abused by somebody as these books is aganist copyrights of ( Petroskills & SPE ).

But right now i'm trying to build my account again as many requests ask me these books again but to make this mission easy i want you to send me what books you specially need from my category if you know it before abusing or send me books title you need & i'll try to post it again or contact me on my yahoo ID : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Finally i'll make all efforts to save any material or book u need but please i want u to specify book needed especially in these topics *only*  ( Drilling , Well Control , Drilling Fluids , Cementing )

Yours 
Production Engineer 
Mohamed Abd Elkhalik See More: Any Book You Need

----------


## gusgon

Please. Books in Surface Facilities. Thanks

----------


## hsalehh

First of all thank you for your efforts to bring such valuable books to every body needs them. second please post books in drilling terms & abbreviations. Thanx

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Essalamo ala man itabaa elhoda

I need a "drill string design and optimization" (petroskills) and "advanced casing and tubing design" (petroskills).

----------


## motivatedvip

Gents,

Yesteday or the day before, I have listed the book that I need. It was about 6 books. Unfortunately, my books were taken out by the forum supervisor. Do you know why???????????????

I hope that the forum supervisor will make a comment.


Thanks.
motivatedvip

----------


## jovyan

Hi, Thank you for your generosity. I would like to have Drilling related books (drill string design, casing design and surveying)

Thank you once again

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

You can visite this site web and search (casing design) and (drill string design)

4shared.com - file sharing network - free file search

----------


## jovyan

Thanks

----------


## vanthodc

Every body, i  find many ebooks about Slim-hole, but no document shown it. Can you help me!
It'll be useful for me.
Thank for your attention!

----------


## alaric26

Mr. Mohamed i am very grateful to have met this site and all its benefits.I thank you for the continuous help you have extended to members of this forum.
I am still an undergraduate student and i really want to ask you if you can help me with past questions on any petroleum courses or even preparatory aptitude test exams in petroleum engineering. Ill be grateful if you do help me.
Regards
NAM

----------


## saada_72

thanks a lot

----------


## saada_72

thanks a lot for you help

----------


## amrshaheen

could you send me these books?

1- Drilling Technology in Nontechnical Language 
2- Practical well planning and drilling manual


 thanksSee More: Any Book You Need

----------


## scorpion_titooo

please i want any books talking about expandable casing 
it is urgent
thank you

----------


## amin_2710

please could you check this request for me? its very important!!:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

thankyou

----------


## faraj

Hi, Thank you for your generosity. I would like to have Drilling related books (drill string design, casing design and surveying

----------


## Harishchopr

Please send me  link of   Theory of Plates and Shells (TPS) by Timoshenko & Krieger

----------


## equate123

Dear Sir,
               Can u post books and course material for ASSOCIATE SAFETY PROFESSIONAL AND CERTIFIED SAFETY PROFESSIONAL

----------


## abrar_awan1989

kindly share petroleum fluid properties by mc. cain thanx in advance :-)

----------


## syavka

Would you be so kind to send me Petroleum Refining in Nontechnical Language
alfrenn@yahoo.com

THanks

----------


## prat369

hello sir 
i need the a text book of offshore drilling engineering giving everything about offshore platforms

----------


## nguyentb

Hello everyone,

I am very grateful to have met this site.

Who has the book named "Molecular Theory of Gases and liquids" of Hirschfelder, 1964 ? 

Thank you very much for your help.

TB

----------


## josie87

Hi friends,
can you provide me this book? I need it urgently.

Energy Resources and Systems: Fundamentals and non-renewable resources


Thx in advance

----------


## selmagis

Hi @nguyentb. I could provide you "Molecular Theory of Gases and liquids" by Hirschfelder, but only in russian language and djvue format. Let me know if you want me to upload.
 :Biggrin:

----------


## selmagis

Hi @abrar_awan1989, here is _Properties of Petroleum Fluids_ [2ed ed.] by William D. McCain, Jr.: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


 :Kiwi Fruit: See More: Any Book You Need

----------


## selmagis

Hi @Harishchopr, here is TPS by Timoshenko & Krieger: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 :Welcoming:

----------


## ammark

Would you please send me SLB well cementing.

----------


## selmagis

Here comes well cementing: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
From  :Distant:

----------


## ammark

Thanks for help & quick response.

----------


## ammark

Is it possible to get the latest version of SLB. well cementing.

----------


## josie87

Can you provide me

"Grossstrukturen: Zehn Jahre Forschung fr die Praxis" from "Martin Ch Wanner" ?

----------


## Mohamed Tariq

Please I want the following Books 
Advanced Drilling and Well Technology
Drilling and Production Operations in HP/HT Wells
Fundamentals of Drilling Engineering

----------


## alogon

Hi could you please send me this books
Schlumberger - Drill String Design Manual 
Schlumberger - Drill String Design & BHA Design 

They were on 4shared before but not anymore. Thanks in advance.

----------


## garkasparov

I am looking for:

"Composition and Properties of Drilling and Completion Fluids *sixth edition* "

eBook by George R. Gray and HCH Darley and Ryen Caenn
Gulf Professional Publishing, August 2011

----------


## selmagis

@garkasparov, did you find?

----------


## pgmpuma

does any body may help me please?I am lokin for API RP 13D:2010
Rheology and hydraulics of oil-well drilling fluids. - 6th edition

----------


## artstephen

Mr. I suggest u make a drop box account so we can access your files freely.  If you have a dropbox account containing any pdfs about oil and gas just post it here so members of this forum can acquire info. much easier. Thank you.  :Smile: 

See More: Any Book You Need

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## krishna.neelabh4

Hello Mr. Mohamed, First of all thanks for your efforts. your help will be greatly appreciated if you post a book on "Offshore drilling & production practices" covering topics:
Offshore oil and gas operations & ocean
environment. Offshore fixed platforms, Offshore mobile units, Station keeping methods like
mooring & dynamic positioning system. Offshore drilling from fixed platform, jack-up, ships
and semi submersibles. Use of conductors and risers. Offshore well completion. Deep water
applications of subsea technology. Offshore production: Oil processing platforms, water
injection platforms, storage, SPM and SBM transportation and utilities. Deep water drilling rig.
Deep water production system. Emerging deep water technologies

Regards
Neelabh 
Petroleum student

----------


## moslemee

Gas-Liquid and Liquid-Liquid Separators By Maurice Stewart, Ken Arnold
Please I need this book

----------

